# Side mirror adjustment



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

So, I was reading Popular Mechanics and came across this bit about how to properly adjust side view mirrors

(here it is electronically: http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/how_to/4234574.html)

I just smiled when I read it, since I learned this from Donnie last year. :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Great find :thumbup: We've been preaching this here for the last 10 years and still have some people that argue about it. It does no good to see your vehicle in the side view mirror. I guarantee your own car won't hit you 

The sad part is that at least 95% of the people with a driver's license don't know. This should be one of the first questions when you go take the driving test to get your license. Probably should follow are your tires properly inflated since most don't bother to check that as well :bigpimp:


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice!

I've been adjusting my sideview mirrors to avoid blind spots for about 2 decades. I've had numerous heated discussions with people that claim that you can't adjust your side mirrors to not have blind spots. I've never owned a vehicle where it couldn't be done.

I've always adjusted them by watching cars move from the rear view mirror to the sideview mirror and then to my periphrial vision and making sure the car is always visible.

What this article describes and what Donnie mentioned a couple of weeks ago when I was doing PCD is a nice way to get the mirror setup close without having to be in traffic. 

I would guess that 80+% of drivers do it wrong. I say that because that is about the percentage of cars that I sit behind in traffic where I can see the driver it his car's rear and sideview mirror.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Amen to that.....Donnie was the first one to teach me that ( I guess you're never too old to learn ) and I have been telling people ever since,especially on test drives,no more blind spots !


----------



## Bob Shiftright (Feb 3, 2006)

I've been adjusting my mirrors that way since Click and Clack started advocating it, and it's an improvement, but I _still_ purchased Euro mirrors when I first I learned about them -- that was 13 years ago.

While I'm confident that there are people who can adjust their mirrors so there aren't any blind spots -- I'm tall enough and my legs are long enough that I can't.

I can't even drive a Corvette with a manual transmission because the cockpit is so tight.


----------



## brandonw (Feb 27, 2008)

I learned this from Donnie as well during my PCD. Once its pointed out to you and you see the difference, I dont know how anyone could argue otherwise. It's made a huge difference for me while driving. Though, when I get into another persons or rental car (with other people) they all look at me funny and ask me what in the world am I doing.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

On a slightly different note, is there a way to fold in the side mirrors? I drive a 335xi, and it seems that they can be folded, but was wondering if there was a lever/knob somewhere that does that.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

suchee said:


> On a slightly different note, is there a way to fold in the side mirrors? I drive a 335xi, and it seems that they can be folded, but was wondering if there was a lever/knob somewhere that does that.


This is how it works on my car- small button next to the switch that lets you adjust side mirrors


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

And is there a way to set it so it folds them in every time you park?


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

AFAIK, this is not a setting you can configure automatically, it must be done manually each time. If the mirrors are folded in, the will automatically fold out at a speed of 25mph.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

my 2011 335xi does not have this button? Is there a different button for this somewhere else?


----------



## sivert (Jun 11, 2010)

suchee, that's weird. Are you looking just to the left of the switch that changes L-R which mirror is adjusted by the 4-way switch?

I tried the method in the article. Didn't like it. I have a narrow garage. The main thing I use my rear view for is backing up. I use them to make sure I'm not going to hit the side of the garage or the curb. So I do want a little bit of the car in the mirror. And I want there to be a POV parallel to the direction of travel. 

What is wrong with turning your head to see the blind spots? :dunno:


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Yes, am looking just the left of it but no extra button there. Very bizarre. Should I take it to a dealer and get it checked out?


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

/Jonathan/PC Folks - Any ideas?



suchee said:


> Yes, am looking just the left of it but no extra button there. Very bizarre. Should I take it to a dealer and get it checked out?


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

Ok..mystery solved. It only comes with the premium package and I dont have it.



suchee said:


> Yes, am looking just the left of it but no extra button there. Very bizarre. Should I take it to a dealer and get it checked out?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't chime it sooner. I've been bouncing around with various projects and haven't had a chance to check the forum until today.

You've found the correct answer.  I think it comes in the Premium Package.


----------

